# old hindi movie torrents.... :)



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

i know its illegal to talk about torrents in the forum, but we already have many thread going on which r related to only and only torrents (like invitation thread, etc... etc... etc.), then why make such a partial commitment towards not discussing abt torrents, its like doing things illegally legal .  

okay i didnt start this thread to discuss abt the rules,

can someone give me site from where i can get old hindi movie torrents which were made in 90's, 80's and after 1975. ???

hope mods dont ban be.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 19, 2007)

I think you should not ask about d/w movies my friend.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 19, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> I think you should not ask about d/w movies my friend.



i dint find any better way of asking for help.   googled but didnt find d ans


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 19, 2007)

@vish786....

hmmm.. guess you are interested in becoming GX ver. 2.0!!!! refrain from making such posts, pal.. its for ur own good....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2007)

Take a look at what T-Series and Moser Baer are offering . I guess its for less than 50 bucks/DVD. *www.moserbaerhomevideo.com/


----------



## vish786 (Jul 19, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @vish786....
> 
> hmmm.. guess you are interested in becoming GX ver. 2.0!!!! refrain from making such posts, pal.. its for ur own good....


no way dude, i dont want to get involved in banning myself, actually i was searching a movie of jaya bachan, which she had done when see was too young, i searched for d movie near vcd library even they didnt have so i am asking for torrents, its a very good emotional movie, about bro & sis.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 19, 2007)

Ths is not a place to ask these things.
Specially after whats going on, on this forum lately.


----------



## jigloo (Mar 7, 2009)

i want download hindi old movie howrah bridge


----------



## kalpik (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry, cannot allow this discussion.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2009)

Go to kolkata then.


----------

